# The Sound Factory-Sound Team 6 GTG Nov 3rd 4pm-??



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

To celebrate Chris & Mike Myers ownership of the The Sound Factory and the success of all of the Sound Team 6 team for the 2018 season, we will be holding a shindig at The Sound Factory on November 3rd starting at 4pm. Anyone and everyone is welcome to attend. You may bring a dish, drinks, napkins, hand sanitizer, Revelation Audio Madison amplifier, or just yourself and all will be thoroughly enjoyed. We will have great cars to listen to, great food to eat, and most importantly the awesome fellowship of each other that this great hobby blesses us with. If you are able to attend please state your name, vehicle, and anything you might bring. Look forward to seeing everyone that can make it there. 

November 3rd. 4pm
The Sound Factory
4130 Clinton Hwy, Knoxville, TN 37912


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

1) Jeff Hyder - VW Jetta - My not so famous chocolate chip cookies and a new surprise Erin will soon be begging me to bring at every GTG.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you Jeff! I know it's a little last minute, but everyone is welcome to come. People who know Chris and I well, know that we have been working on this for a while. Come on over and celebrate with us!

1) Jeff Hyder - VW Jetta - My not so famous chocolate chip cookies and a new surprise Erin will soon be begging me to bring at every GTG.
2) Michael Myers - Scion iM - Chocolate cake.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Nuts!!! I have to work that night, I may try and come by before work to celebrate.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

1) Jeff Hyder - VW Jetta - My not so famous chocolate chip cookies and a new surprise Erin will soon be begging me to bring at every GTG.
2) Michael Myers - Scion iM - Chocolate cake.
3) Brian Lowrie - Toyota Camry - Smoked Wings
4) Charles Haley - Dodge Magnum
5) Chris Myers - Nissan Versa


----------

